# 626DRIFT: TOPGUN drift showdown DEC 6th at Balcony



## JXN (Nov 6, 2008)

As 2008 comes to an end, 626DRIFT presents to you...









*626DRIFT: TOPGUN Drift Showdown Competition!!*
date: Dec 6th
location: WSIR Balcony

*Competition Entry: $145/per - click here to sign up
practicing/driving(only) with the competing people all day: $80*-just not during the competition. -click here to sign up
*Max drivers: 30 only!*

Prizes: 
*first place only:
$300 in cash (one more chance to take jxn's money in 2008)
$300 in tire and services brought to you by DTC
Bucket seat of your choice or $100 gift certificate from SonicMotor.com (i know, im so generous!)
Choose your seat:
http://zilvia.net/f/advertiser-specials-sales/221066-bucket-seats-budget-limited-supply.html
50% off certificate to selected Blitz products!
1 year "special" sponsorship from Dmax USA!

2nd and 3rd place:
Custom alignment or tire mount/balancing service from DTC
HID kit of your choice or $50 gift certificate from SonicMotor.com
50% off certificate to selected Blitz products!

For all contestants
Dmax USA is going to hook everyone who compete with a special discount price!
Also, Sonicmotor will also be giving special pricing to people who are competing!

*
More TBA!

Judges: 
Justin Pawlak (formula D pro-driver)
Quoc Ly(formula D pro-driver)

More TBA

*Free lunch!* Courtesy of Discount tire centers! DTC w00t!
for this time, free lunch for the drivers and pit crew workers.
If you would like to spectate and get in on the lunch, its only $10 per person

Media: 
Eric Castro shooting the baller pictures

C.Cam will be shooting videos and photos.

VRT TV and theSquidd is going to be doing full video coverage of the event. 
Heres a link to their Epic coverage from last event
http://violentrunning.squidd.org/video/vrttv_ep5.php

Tofu Prod will be shooting videos by the judges booth and recording commentary from the judges!

More TBA

HOW TO SIGN UP:
Payment:
Cash, paypal(preferred),
paypal email: [email protected]

Contact:
[email protected]

Show up early, drivers meeting at 7am, practice starts at 8am, Competition starts at 10am.

Driver list:
1. Josh yellow S14*
2. Chuck 2 tone S13 coupe
3. Mark Gray S13 hatch
4. Hamburg - blue S14
5. John Chow BMW M3 E46
6. Michael Essa/ Techtrix LS6 FC? Fd?
7. Ernie DTC White S13 coupe
8. Teddy S13
9. Lil Jack photogenic S13 hatch
10. Abdul red S13 hatch
11. Chris licup black S13 coupe
12. Cody S13 coupe
13. Nate AE86
14. Kalvin FC3S
15. Lee with the Cressida 
16. Kyle Red S13 coupe
17.
18.
19.
20.

Need tires?
Discount Tire Center (DTC) Socal-Drift.com Drivers use account# 1003333, if you buy from DTC they can use this account # for special pricing. Please visit http://discounttires.com/ to find a DTC near you! Or visit www.DTCPerformance.com !!

Special thanks:
Mike at Blitz
http://www.blitz-performance.com/

Bernard at Dmax USA
http://www.dmax-cs.com/english/index.html

Ernie at DTC
http://discounttires.com/
http://www.dtcperformance.com/dtc/


----------



## JXN (Nov 6, 2008)

One of the staff brought his M3 out last time


----------

